# Possible stress stripes?



## F3RapalaAngler (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello wonderful betta keepers! 

I recently 2 days ago got a very young looking vail tail in a pretty blue color to go in my cycled 10 gallon planted tank. Looking closely he was skittish the first day or so but getting better at that this morning. However it appears he may have stress stripes. I'm posting a picture of him as well as the tank. Hopefully you guys can help. 

He shares his tank with 5 assorted nerite snails, 2 assassin snails, 3 African dwarf frogs, 4 otocinclus. The plants are cabomba, red Ludwiga, water Wisteria and anubias Nana on driftwood with 6 marimo Moss balls.

Temp is 78-79F. Ammonia and nitrite both as zero and Phone is around 7.2. Nitrates are around 20ppm. 

Filter is a bio wheel 100B. 

Have not yet tried feeding him but I plan to today with frozen blood worms when I feed the frogs. The reason I haven't tried to feed is because typically unless the betta comes up to me or sees me put in the food they won't get it and until this morning he was darting away when I enter the room.

Any ideas? I've never had a betta with stress stripes before.


----------



## F3RapalaAngler (Jun 24, 2014)

Unfortunately he has died. Unclear what causes of death is. Water was perfect, everything else is going strong


----------



## UberLia (Jan 28, 2016)

F3RapalaAngler said:


> Unfortunately he has died. Unclear what causes of death is. Water was perfect, everything else is going strong


Someone correct me if I am wrong but the Nitrates are way to high.. so he may of died from ammonia poisoning


----------



## F3RapalaAngler (Jun 24, 2014)

UberLia said:


> Someone correct me if I am wrong but the Nitrates are way to high.. so he may of died from ammonia poisoning


Not sure what you mean. Ammonia is at ZERO. and you can't keep a planted tank with less than 20ppm nitrates. 20 ppm isn't high at all


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Nitrate poisoning is a very possible cause. Unlike Plants, fish can and will be affected by nitrates. Each fish has a different tolerance level, and while bettas are usually tougher you can't rule out your betta being a little more susceptible. 

A big problem is ammonia, and nitrates, both go Down during the day as they use them in photosynthesis. So if you tested before the lights go on the nitrates will be higher. 

Copied from another forum


> Nitrate poisoning is a little sneakier than ammonia or nitrite poisoning, as outward symptoms may not present themselves until the latter stages of the poisoning process. General listlessness, lack of feeding reflex, erratic swimming and behaviors, and overall poor health are all signs of nitrate poisoning; generally if these are noticed, your fish has suffered at least a little permanent damage. Your only recourse is to quickly rectify the nitrate issue and hope for the best.


However, seeing your list of stock already in there, I think another fish, like the more fragile Oto, or nerite snail would have shown symptoms first. It is possible that your betta had an internal issue that killed it. If stress stripes are the only symptom, I have no idea what else could have happened.


----------



## F3RapalaAngler (Jun 24, 2014)

None of the other fish, frogs or snails are exhibiting any signs of that and with only 20ppm it's not a possibility


----------



## F3RapalaAngler (Jun 24, 2014)

Just checked the nitrate. Appears to be 5ppm.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

What plant is in the middle of the three? The red one?


----------



## F3RapalaAngler (Jun 24, 2014)

ThatFishThough said:


> What plant is in the middle of the three? The red one?


Red Ludwiga


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Ah. I'm starting to question my LFS's plant name. At the store it was called like"Red Tea Plant".....

It didn't do well in my tank.


----------



## F3RapalaAngler (Jun 24, 2014)

ThatFishThough said:


> Ah. I'm starting to question my LFS's plant name. At the store it was called like"Red Tea Plant".....
> 
> It didn't do well in my tank.


I dose 1ml of Excell and iron a day and twice a week flourish. Slow grower but seems to be doing ok after 2 weeks


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Ah. I can't do that much excel all at once; I have Val's. I'll look into it, though.


----------



## F3RapalaAngler (Jun 24, 2014)

Well it's a 10 gallon for me so that's why I do that dose


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I think what TFT means is Vals are one of the plants that can be melted by Excel. It's a good product but even Seachem acknowledges that some species have issues.

Lovely tank, BTW. I agree he may well have been compromised when you bought him as parameters are good. As you noted, 20 Nitrate is not high.


----------



## F3RapalaAngler (Jun 24, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I think what TFT means is Vals are one of the plants that can be melted by Excel. It's a good product but even Seachem acknowledges that some species have issues.
> 
> Lovely tank, BTW. I agree he may well have been compromised when you bought him as parameters are good. As you noted, 20 Nitrate is not high.


ohh I didn't know that. 

Thanks so much for the compliment. I am still very new to plant keeping. This is my 2nd attempt, first one water sprite didn't like my water. Cabomba and Ludwiga aren't know as beginner plants but a fish store 2 hours from me helped me out with what to buy and a dosing chart and 2 weeks in I'm happy with it. 

I guess I have to look for a new betta friend. I really liked that guy too :/ 

What I am kinda going for is a little what I call marsh like tank. Probably not really a marsh so to speak but I have catfish/algae eaters with three otocinclus, all different types of colorful nerite snails, dwarf frogs and the big bad betta lol


----------

